# Blackwater info



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Put in at Blackwater at the ramp just across the river from downtown Milton, not sure of the name, went up river and found a large lake with houses on it and got nothing looked good though. I had never fished the river before and really had no idea where to go. Fished that lake then head down river and fished a few spots off river and caught one small one on a jr. brush hog. Lots of good looking spots just no knowledge. Any comments on where to go or what to use wold be awesome! thanks


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

I think the lake you were in is called Wright Basin. Can be good back there, but water gets shallow and there are oodles of Pickerel back there. 

Pc-C


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I've had good luck on rapala jerk baits on blackwater and stick with the brush hog but try the watermelon red flake color.


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info1 I will try the red flake, I have had good luck with the jr's around Escambia river. Blackwater looked great, lots of stuff half submerged and people hauling all over. Braver than I am.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Boat traffic on BW is outrageous. Almost got hit by a boat towing a little kid tubing. Thought the dad would have been safer. 

Pc-C


----------



## Clomer (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep, leave the area from Ski Beach to Hwy 90 to the pleasure boaters and jet skis. At least during the height of summer - you know, April through October. Ski Beach is the first sandbar you come to - just up from where you were, you can't miss it. Fish a good bit north of there, a mile or two. And during the work week if you can. Otherwise, three quarters of the jet skiers will drive you absolutely nuts.

The other quarter are skimpily clad lady types. They go bouncing along there, all wet and tan... glistening in the sun... 

Oh yea, sorry. Try fishing the drop-offs north of the I-10 bridge. The east side where you can barely see the bridge and go upriver. You can also launch at the Bagdad Oyster Pile and start fishing there, then trolling up Pond Creek. The saw grass on the west side just north of the bridge can also be productive and with more variety.

I have to say you should try Yellow River, too. You are right there anyway. And them 10 foot gators keep the skiers away from Ol' Yeller.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats what I love about my little jon boat, put in the Shoal River at the south end of Crestview and putt along to fish small areas the rest of the boats are afraid to go, so never get any fishing pressure.


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. Any good ramp on the yellow river? Toward blackwater?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Try the launch ramp at Browns. Or you can actually run from BW into Yellow River. Just be careful. Best to follow someone who has done it before. There are many outlets from Yellow that go back into Blackwater Bay but go out the way you came in until you learn which exits are safe and which exits are not. Yellow is a good alternative to BW in the summer. The jet skiers don't like it, nor do the water skiers. I mean, its just minutes from BW but a totally different fishery. Must be dem gatahs and dem gar and dem snakes.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, Pimp C is right, that sounds like Wright Basin. Loads of pickerel but bass too. Try a fluke, a frog, or a jerk bait or spinnerbait if you can get it through the grass OK.


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the info! that basin was really shallow the entrance is over 20ft and then it becomes less than 3 ft which almost got me into trouble  I'm gonna back sometime and try some top water. Thanks for the heads up about the Yellow River info. First time will be a slow expedition. I was looking at Google earth and it seems easy enough to just run down river and explore from there..Love dem gators!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, its really deep and when you get into the basin, it drops to almost nothing, and there is nothing but old wood on the right hand side. If you work down towards the docks, you will catch bass and pickerel. A good weedless bait is the fluke. They will crush it. I really like the Smithwick Rogue, floating version. I can jerk it and get it over the weeds and it will get hammered.

Something to remember is that Milton used to be "Milltown" because it was a logging town. That is why there is old timber and old docks all over the place.


----------

